# Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2010)

With the advent of a State Building Code in Oklahoma; many smaller communities may be required to adopt State codes, and don't have the resources to establish a Building Safety Department.  I am considering contracting the Building Safety Department of several such municipalities; or contracting the Inspections for them.

What I'm asking ya'll for (those of you who contract with municipalities) is a copy of the contract you use with municipalities in your State; to use as a guide line.

Pretty please,    

Uncle Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections

I guess I'll just have to find the municipalities that have contracted out their department or inspections; and get a copy of the contract through the various State's Open Records Act.  I hate that because municipal employees are always so offended when we invoke our legal rights to copies of government records.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections

PM Jeff! he might be off for the holiday! I know he just did a contract with an ahj.

Of the four I work for, it is done by Resolution each year. I can give you the %'s in a PM.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections

UB,

When we are contracted to provide plan review/inspection services we usually use our standard form of contract and just change the language out for the services provided.  I'm not sure it woudl be of much help but we could send something to you on that if desired.


----------



## texas transplant (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections

UB,

Sent you a private message.  Check it and send me an email to my email and I can attach a contract for you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections

RJJ,

I appreciate the information.  I'm working on what services to offer right now; and, after I have my ducks in a row; will be approaching some of the communities.  "When there are no jobs; make one."   

Gene,

Thanks, that might be helpful (osoros@hotmail.com).  I don't want to get too complicated; most of these small communities use local "jailhouse lawyers" for their legal council.   

Texas Transplant,

Thanks very much; osoros@hotmail.com

Golf courses are closed; and, I'm sick and tired of being retired!

Uncle Bob


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections

check your email UB.

Hope it helps.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections

Good luck UB, funny, seems like you were looking forward to this retirement? Welcomr back to the dark side.

OT....Gene, how are you doing? Must be reasonably well......you are posting regularly now. Hope all is well.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I hate that because municipal employees are always so offended when we invoke our legal rights to copies of government records.


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Not really, just those darn Enviornmental Consultants making $100.00 an hour calling for site assessment information instead of getting of their happy slappy A$$#$ and working for their money by at least coming in and sitting their happy slappy A$$#$ down and going through the property file so we don't have to


----------



## RJJ (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections

FM: I play dumb and ask what information they can supply and follow with a " should I be concerned with this property?"


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: Contract Municipal Inspection Department and/or Inspections



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> \ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I hate that because municipal employees are always so offended when we invoke our legal rights to copies of government records.


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Not really, just those darn Enviornmental Consultants making $100.00 an hour calling for site assessment information instead of getting of their happy slappy A$$#$ and working for their money by at least coming in and sitting their happy slappy A$$#$ down and going through the property file so we don't have to   [/quote:3fngwfvr]

They only charge $100.00 an hour?   :?:      :lol:


----------

